# Wie Datenbank und Servlet koppeln?



## TSH (20. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie man bei so einem Szenario generell vorgeht:

- Ich habe ein Servlet als war.
- Das Servlet soll zur Laufzeit in eine Datenbank schreiben.
- Beim Programmstart soll das Servlet die DB hochfanren (also zB wenn der Webserver gestartet wird).
- Beim Programmende soll die DB runtergefahren werden.

Meine Fragen hierzu wären:

- Wo platziert man idealerweise die DB? Innerhalb des Servlets? Als eigenes Servlet? Außerhalb?

- Wer wird für's Starten und Beenden verantwortlich gemacht? Per startup.sh bzw. bat? Per ant? Per bean Definition?

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


----------



## psartini (20. Mrz 2007)

je nachdem was du vor hast macht es eventuell sinn dir apache derby oder javadb anzusehen. das sind datenbanken welche komplett in java implementiert sind und welche du somit komplett in deinem war-file unterbringen kannst.

allerdings sind diese natürlich nicht so performant wie "ausgewachsene" datenbanksysteme wie postgres. wenn die datenmengen überschaubar bleiben sind sie aber gute alternativen.


----------



## TSH (21. Mrz 2007)

Und was passiert, wenn ich den Server runterfahre? Sind die Daten dann futsch? Ich will sie dauerhaft auf der Platte speichern, so dass die WebApp auch beim nächsten mal drauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## psartini (21. Mrz 2007)

TSH hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und was passiert, wenn ich den Server runterfahre? Sind die Daten dann futsch? Ich will sie dauerhaft auf der Platte speichern, so dass die WebApp auch beim nächsten mal drauf zugreifen kann.



nein, die daten werden auf die festplatte geschrieben. guck dir doch einfach mal die doku an.

http://db.apache.org/derby/manuals/index.html


----------

